# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن >  الشرطة تتدخل لفض مشاجرة في بلدة الطيبة

## محمد العزام

تدخل رجال الشرطة مساء امس لفض مشاجرة في بلدة الطيبة بمحافظة اربد استخدم خلالها عشرات المواطنين الاعيرة النارية والادوات الحادة.

وقال متصرف لواء الطيبة اياد الروسان انه لم تقع اصابات بين المتشاجرين ، واعتبر ما حدث مجرد فوضى ومحاولة للتشويش على الجهود المتواصلة لتطويق خلاف قديم ، مؤكدا ان الجهات المعنية ستبذل قصارى جهدها لتهدئة الامور وضبطها ومعاقبة المتسببين.

----------


## mylife079

مشكور محمد

----------


## زهره التوليب

وبعدين معهم!

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_لا بيزعلو منك يامحمد_


 مش هيك الموضوع 

انا بتعقد من هيك مشاكل

خايف محمد العزام يزعل مني

 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff:

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
لا بيزعلو منك يامحمد


مش هيك الموضوع 

انا بتعقد من هيك مشاكل

خايف محمد العزام يزعل مني


_


 مشكورين محمد وزهرة 
ولو محمد كيف بدي ازعل منك ببيع كل الدنيا عشانك

----------


## mylife079

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد العزام  
_اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mylife079  
اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
لا بيزعلو منك يامحمد


مش هيك الموضوع 

انا بتعقد من هيك مشاكل

خايف محمد العزام يزعل مني





مشكورين محمد وزهرة 
ولو محمد كيف بدي ازعل منك ببيع كل الدنيا عشانك
_


 على راسي محمد انت وكل اهل الطيبه ومناسف الطيبه  ومخرباااا

----------


## ابو العبد

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة زهره التوليب  
_ياحوريه انا بحكي عن اهل الطيبه..في اعضاء منهم هون صحصح_


 يا سلام كل اخبار المنتدى واعضاءها وسيرهم ومكان ميلادهم عند زهرة.... :SnipeR (94):

----------


## ابو ليث القرعان

عادي يا حلوين مافي اشي 

بس كان في عنا شويت تدريبات

بس المرة الجاي 

منحاول نجيب محمد العزام ندربوا شوي يعني شويت تلين عضلات

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو ليث القرعان  
_عادي يا حلوين مافي اشي_ 

_بس كان في عنا شويت تدريبات_

_بس المرة الجاي_ 

_منحاول نجيب محمد العزام ندربوا شوي يعني شويت تلين عضلات_



يا سيدي خلينا التدريبات

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

اخي محمد العزام .......
الرجاء عدم كتب مثل هذه المواضيع مره اخرى داخل المنتدى 
لانه ما بصير اشي بس انت ما شاء الله عليك مهوول للامور 

الطيبه احسن وافضل ناس بالاردن ومن اسمهم مبينين ((الطيبه))
ف اكيد رح نكون طيبين 
مع تحيات ابن الطيبه 
عمر القرعان

----------


## محمد العزام

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN  
_اخي محمد العزام .......

الرجاء عدم كتب مثل هذه المواضيع مره اخرى داخل المنتدى 
لانه ما بصير اشي بس انت ما شاء الله عليك مهوول للامور  
الطيبه احسن وافضل ناس بالاردن ومن اسمهم مبينين ((الطيبه))
ف اكيد رح نكون طيبين 
مع تحيات ابن الطيبه 
عمر القرعان_




لا يا اخوي لا بكبر الامور ولا شي بس بنقل اللي بتتناقله الصحف والاخبار ما بجيب الاخبار من عندي 

وثاني شي انا ما بحكي عن الطيبة شي ما سبيت ولا غلطت عشان انا باعتبار من اهل الطيبة وما بكون مبسوط لما اسمع هيك اخبار عن الطيبة

----------


## OmaRZaghaL Al-QuraN

على راسي 
بس جيبلي جريده او صحيفه كتبت عن هذا الموضوع ؟
وبس
وشكرا الك

----------


## محمد العزام

حياك الله 

اسم الصحيفة جوردان زاد 
jordanzad.com
نشرت الخبر في يوم 20\12
تحت اسم الشرطة تتدخل لفض مشاجرة في بلدة الطيبة 
يعني نفس الاسم اللي انا حاطه وكمان نفس المعلومات لازدت ولانقصت عليها

----------

